# Cashback sites



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Has anyone used them?

Have been looking for quotes for home insurance all morning, then had an idea of using a cashback website, but never used one. I'm really tempted as one of the cheapest quotes also offers £30 cashback   which i thought was great

xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I use one which is directly through my work and it's great.  Lots of people I know recommend Quidco.  If you are on ebay a lot, I think Paypal has their own now which deposits any cashback into your Paypal account.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i use topcashback now as quidco dont seem to track my purchases very well and lots of cashback i should have earnt through quidco has never arrived in my quidco account.  will look into paypal cashback.............thanks for that Clairelh as i'd never have known otherwise


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I also use topcashback and have saved a fortune with insurance and shopping


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We've used Quidco for a few years now


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

I used Quidco and Topcashback.  However I have noticed when I have looked for quotes on these websites those that offer highish cashback amounts on insurance usually quote you the same amount ontop of the quote.  Hope that makes sense, prob not ! I will try and give you an example......ie quote direct from insurance co = £200 and quote from Cashback website = £230 (so you don't really make any money).  I tend not to take insurance out via cashback websites because of this but will happily use them for other internet shopping.  My advice would be to spend a little time comparing cashback quotes with the actual insurance company before making a final decision !!!!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

Did a quote with AA = £88.76, Also did a quote through one of the comparison sites which through AA out at £137   

Have just done my quote through topcashback for £88.76 (same as not going through TCB   ) with £30 cashback if it works, we shall see   if it does ill be quite impressed with £58 for my contents insurance   but will still be pleased even if it doesnt as my current insurere wanted £180 to renew with no accidental damage


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

I use myshoppingrewards.co.uk    and they pretty good    Not used them for insurance as yet, but for switching internet & nline shopping they great


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Have been using this since i registered   Why i didnt start doing it before


----------

